# Looking for new Grooming Ideas for My Shih Tzu



## lcownie11 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Here is my pet, 

First i decided to let their hair grow longer but I don't know how I should arrange their hair. 

The other picture are their usual grooming.

Any idea guys?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can do alot of things. Tassled ears or shaved ears and round faces, or schnauzer faces, or fuller round faces. The body lengths are up to what you want to maintain, as the longer you leave them, the more brushing at home. I do alot of shorter bodies and fuller, longer legs on shih tzus also.


----------



## lcownie11 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks graco for the idea. I haven't try to grow their hair longer than the picture I uploaded. I have an allergy on dust and pet hair. I love your avatar, is she yours? what is her name btw?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lcownie11 said:


> Thanks graco for the idea. I haven't try to grow their hair longer than the picture I uploaded. I have an allergy on dust and pet hair. I love your avatar, is she yours? what is her name btw?


Yes, the poodle in the pic is mine. He isnt in this trim any longer, but he is a very nicely put together boy. His name is Cash.


----------



## lcownie11 (Mar 28, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> Yes, the poodle in the pic is mine. He isnt in this trim any longer, but he is a very nicely put together boy. His name is Cash.


Oh, I though he is a female poodle. You used to participate on dog show? by the way, Hi Cash, nice name.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lcownie11 said:


> Oh, I though he is a female poodle. You used to participate on dog show? by the way, Hi Cash, nice name.


Hehe. Thats ok, everyone thinks he is a girl. Its a poodle thing I think, they all look like girls. This phot is from a grooming contest. I compete in them a few times a year with 4-5 dogs each show. But I did just start showing my Airedale Terrier in AKC conformation shows.


----------



## lcownie11 (Mar 28, 2012)

if its fine with you, would you mind showing his picture during the show? I am so curious how did he stand up above the rest


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lcownie11 said:


> if its fine with you, would you mind showing his picture during the show? I am so curious how did he stand up above the rest


 Are you talkng about my poodle? I was second with him. Grooming shows you are judged on grooming only, and everyone has a time limit. After time is up the judges comb thru the dogs also, looking for messy scissoring and stray hairs. Profile comes first then technical. The picture in my avatar is during the grooming contest.


----------



## lcownie11 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh I see. I haven't seen a grooming contest before, thanks for the idea. The way you describe it, you really need a lot of concentration and presence of mind. mostly how many minutes on a contest? Base on your grooming experience, what breed are hard to groom?due to their behavior.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lcownie11 said:


> Oh I see. I haven't seen a grooming contest before, thanks for the idea. The way you describe it, you really need a lot of concentration and presence of mind. mostly how many minutes on a contest? Base on your grooming experience, what breed are hard to groom?due to their behavior.


Most grooming contest and shows are only open to the trade, because of the wholesale vendors, etc. Yes, it takes alot of practice and concentration to compete. Times are allotted according to breed and or size. A standard poodle gets 2.5 hours, a kerry blue terrier 2 hours, and smaller dogs 1.5 hours. Every show has their own rules but they are along this line. This is only for the clipping/ scissoring. Bathing and drying and brushout is done immediately prior to the class start. The judges prejudge the dogs, then when they are done, everyone starts. 
Contests are actually very big. There are 3 levels of expertise, with the top level vying for points for Groom Team USA, which is like the Olympic team. They compete at the World Competition every other year for Gold, Silver and Bronze. They took silver last year. Groomteamusa.org is the website. I have missed the top ten by one and two points the last few years. Lol Just outta reach.

Dues to behavior the most difficult dogs to groom? Hmm..there are so many. Lol Golden Retrievers, labs, lhasas and big hairies like samoyeds, bernese, newfs etc. Goldens and labs are great dogs at home, but they are usually out of control on a grooming table. Lhasas are cranky and the big hairies are tons of work and usually dont get groomed often enough to be very tolerant of the process. Wrestling a 90+ pound beast as its trying to launch off the table or out of the tub is a challenge.


----------



## lcownie11 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow!! Thanks for answering all of my question. I learn a lot from you. The way you describe it, it is not just a job but a profession. I salute you guys, and hoping next time you really make it on top. just keep trying  Good luck.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lcownie11 said:


> Wow!! Thanks for answering all of my question. I learn a lot from you. The way you describe it, it is not just a job but a profession. I salute you guys, and hoping next time you really make it on top. just keep trying  Good luck.


 Thank you. Yes, it can be a profession and a career if one wants to take it to that level. To some it is just a job tho, and there is nothing wrong with that either. But I am too driven for that. Lol I strive to be the best.


----------

